# دورات ndt بأسعار مميزة بألأسكندرية وشهادات معتمده دوليا



## المهندس ادم هانى (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحضر كورس RT بأحد المكاتب بمدينة الأسكندريه وبصراحة المكتب به اكثر من ميزه
اولا اسعار الكورسات تقريبا اقل بكثير من سعرها فى المكاتب الأخري
ثانيا التدريب النظري والعملى على جميع الكورسات
ثالثا المهندسين المحاضرين للكورس معتمدين دوليا ويمكنكم التأكد من رقم الخاص بهم وكذلك تتواجد بهم ميزة اخري وهى انهم معروفين لدى الشركات الكبري فى مجال المشروعات بمصر مثل شركة بتروجيت وانبي وغيرها من الشركات وبالتالي عندما تقدم شهادتك لدى احد الشركات ويجدون امضاء وختم المحاضر المعروف لديهم سيوجد ثقه متبادله ناتجة من معرفتهم للمحاضر وتأكدهم بأن الموضوع ليس شهادة فقظ وانما الشهادة اخذت لأن صاحبها يستحقها . 

اسم المكتب 
هو العربية المتحدة لخدمات التفتيش 
لا اعرف بأمكانية وضع رقم التلفون بالنسبة للمنتدى وهو tel/fax +2035752066
لمعرفة تفاصيل اخرى يمكن مراسلتى على الخاص او بالموضوع نفسه


----------



## بهاءالدين (20 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اسعار الدورات حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## Islam Osama (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أعمل فى المكتب المشار أليه فى هذه الرسالة
أما بخصوص الأسعار للدورات فى هذا المكتب فهى كالتالى ويوجد فى المكتب بعض الكورسات الأخرى فى هذا المجال ةفى مجالات أخرى كالجودة وكالكورسات الميكانيكية





[FONT=&quot]Price by L.E[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Duration[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Course[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1200[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]12 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1.Visual Inspection Course level [/FONT][FONT=&quot]II "V.T"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]100[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]12 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2.Ultrasonic Course level II [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"U.T"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1000[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]12 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3.Radiograph Course level II [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"R.T"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]700[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4.Dye Pentrant Course level II [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"P.T"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]700[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5.Magnetic Particle Course level [/FONT][FONT=&quot]II "M.T[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]600[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]12 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6.CSWEP Preparation Course[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]350[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7.Introduction Course to NDT [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Inspector[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]500[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]8.Ultrasonic Advanced Course [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Practical only[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]300[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3 Days[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]9.Radiograph Advanced Course [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Practical only[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Remarks: 1.For Courses 6& 7 Preparation Courses only without certificates.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. For advanced courses the fees for attends the course only and this price including all the equipments [/FONT][FONT=&quot]needed for the course and it paid 200 L.E to enter the exam and 250 L.E to get the certificate & the [/FONT][FONT=&quot]certificate will be " Level II Advanced with all configuration " For advanced U.T[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]And "Radiographic film interpretation Level II" for Advanced R.T .[/FONT]


*Certified Welding Inspector Preparatory Course (CWI)*​ 
​ 
*يسر شركة العربية المتحدة لخدمات التفتيش ** (UAIS)** عن عقد دورات تدريبية فى الأعداد لدخول أختبارات التأهيل لمفتش لحام معتمد **(CWI)** المعتمدة من الجمعية الأمريكية للحام **(AWS)** وذلك على النحو التالى:*

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مدة الدورة 36ساعة مقسمة على 12 يوم .
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]رسوم عقد الدورة 3000 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير (على أن يتم سداد 50% قبل الدورة وسداد 50% الأخرى قبل منتصف الدورة وهذه الأسعار غير شاملة الضرائب ) .
3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]يقوم بالتدريس نخبة متميزة من أساتذة الجامعات المصرية المتخصصين فى مجال اللحام وكذلك المهندسين المتخصصين والمؤهلين ذو الخبرة . 
4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]يتم أجراء أختبار على نفس طريقة أختبارات CWI وبنفس الأدوات المعتمدة من AWS وبنفس المستوى .
5.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]كما يمكن أن يتم الأختبار للحصول على شهادة CWI بالتنسيق مع وكلاء الجمعية الأمريكية للحام AWS من خلال الشركة العربية المتحدة لخدمات التفتيش .
[FONT=&quot] 6. اخر موعد للتقديم للدورة 15\05\2009 على أن تبدأ الدورة فى نهاية شهر مايو .

ولمن يريد الأستفسار ممكن يبعث على إيميل المكتب 
[email protected]
[/FONT]


----------



## Islam Osama (21 أبريل 2009)

*ردا على كورسات ال ndt*

أسعار المكتب الموجود فى الرسالة ستجدونها فى المرفقات 

ومن يريد الأستفسار فى موضوع الكورسات عامة ممكن يراسلنى


----------



## ميرو الكنج (22 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​ 
يا باشمهندس حضرتك كتبت عن دورة مفتش لحام معتمدcwi
مين اساتذة الجامعه المتخصصين اللي حيشتغلوا معاكم

ومين المهندسين اللي حيدرسوا والموضوع جاد ولا مجرد إعلان
ويا ريت يكونوا ناس ذوس سمعه جيده في مجالهم

وهو المكتب بتاعك ده تدريب نظري وبس ولا فيه عملي ....إيه إمكانيات مكتبكم وسمعته....

ومين مهندس المستوي الثالث الذي يتعاون معكم ؟؟؟ في مجالات التفتيش وndt
من القاهرة ولا اسكندريه؟
إدينا شوية معلومات عن الموضوعات اللي بتدربوا الناس عليها وعلي اي اساس تعطي الشهادات؟؟؟؟


----------



## Islam Osama (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عزيزى ميرو الكنج
بالنسبة لكورس الCWI فسوف يدرس فيه العديد من أساتذة الجامعة منهم أ.د.على الأشرم الأستاذ الشهير بكلية الهندسة جامعة الأسكندرية
وسيقوم بالتدريس أيضا مهندس شهير فى الأسكندرية وحاصل على NDT Level III , Senior C.SWEB , CWI بالأضافة للعديد من الكورسات الأخرى وهو خبرة فى هذا المجال منذ أكثر من 20 سنة ويشغل منصب مهم فى أحدى أكبر شركات البترول فى مصر ويمكن أن تراسلنى لأرسل لك سيرته الذاتية .
وبالنسبة للكورس فالكورس عملى ونظرى وليس نظرى فقط ونستعين بأدوات للتدريب العملى معتمدة من الجمعية الأمريكية للحام (AWS) وذلك بالتنسيق مع وكلاء الجمعية الأمريكية فى مصر .

أما بالنسبة لكورسات ال NDT فيقوم المهندس الذى أشرت أليه بأعتادها ويركز فى هذه الكورسات على الجزء العملى بأستخدام الأجهزة المناسبة وذلك طبقا للأكواد العالمي التى لتؤهله للعمل فى سوق العمل لهذا المجال .
و شكرا على رسالتك وأتمنى أن تراسلنى إذا أردت أى أستفسار


----------



## أسامة فضل (13 مايو 2009)

ارجو منكم التكرم بايضاح فترة الكورسات المقبلة بعد الكورس الحالي


----------



## ميرو الكنج (13 مايو 2009)

*دورات اللحام وndtالمميزة*

أخي الكريم
يمكنك الإتصال تليفونيا أو بالميل كما ذكر الزميل إسلام وقد علمت من إتصالي بهم أنه مستمر طبقا والأعداد المتاحة وبدون توقف وباولوية الحجز.وتخفيضات مميزة لطلبة الجامعه بكالوريوس الهندسة والعلوم وكذلك معاهد التكنولوجيا والفني الصناعي.....تمهيدا لتدعيمهم وتاهيلهم لسوق العمل.


----------



## سلام1234 (13 مايو 2009)

هل يوجد دورات plant inspector معتمدة فى الاسكندرية 
هل ستكون نفس تكلفة الدورة يعنى سعر الكورس لغير المصريين


----------



## ميرو الكنج (17 مايو 2009)

*دورات planet Inspector*

أخي الكريم

فيما يختص بدورات cswipو planet inspector فالمكان الوحيد والوكيل الرسمي المعتمد لعقد الدورات ووإصدار الشهادات هو أكاديمية اللحام المصرية....ويمكنك الإتصال بهم لمعرفة التكاليف للمصري وغير المصري.....


----------



## سلام1234 (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخ ميرو الكنج


----------



## rabsoo (25 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز / اسلام

هو اسم المهندس اللي حاصل علي level iii سر ولا ايه؟


----------



## ميرو الكنج (24 يونيو 2009)

*أنشطة ودورات العربية المتحده للتفتيش*

إخواني الأعزاء..

تتعامل الشركة العربية المتحده للتفتيش مع شخصيات عامة ودكاترة جامعات علي أعلي مستوي متميز وليسوا في حاجه إلي إعلان عن أنفسهم أو تسويق .....فجودة الأداء والتميز والتفوق سمة هذا المكان الوليدوالذي ولد عملاقا كما تأكدت شخصيا....فلا تشغلوا بالكم بالأسماء ولكن بالخبرة والأداء والتميز 

حيث لا يستخدم المكتب أي من الحاصلين علي المستوي الثالث وأدائهم لم يرتقي بعد للإعلان عن نفسه 
دون عرض خدماته شخصيا وبنفسه لإستجداء العمل والإنتشار هنا وهناك.

اما العربية المتحده فتستعين بأكثر من أربعه من الحاصلين علي المستوي الثالث علي أعلي مستوي أداء وتميز وخبرة وسمعه.فاقلهم خبرة في مجالات التفتيش والجودة 15 سنه خبرة.

دوراتهم مستمرة دون توقف وفي جميع مجالات الميكانيكا واللحام.

هذه شهادة حق.....إتصلوا بأنفسكم......تحصلوا علي معلومات أدق.

اناتأهلت معهم Level II UT وإنشاء الله visual بعدها


----------



## Hamdy hassn (20 يوليو 2009)

*دورات اللحام وndtالمميزة*

_الزميل islam osama_​ 
بصفتك تعمل في هذا المكتب
ممكن تدلنا علي جدول الدورات والمواعيد والتكلفه الحاليه للإختبارات
والشهادة وهل هي معتمده من مهندس level III
مع الإفادة عن أسماء المهندسين Level III الذي يستعين بهم المكتب.
​


----------



## inspector eng (25 يوليو 2009)

اعتقد اخى الفاضل بان اكاديمية اللحام المصرية اسعارها تقريبا هى نفس الاسعار و هى مكان محترم و معترف بة ايضا


----------



## Hamdy hassn (26 يوليو 2009)

*دورات ndt معتمده دوليا*

_الأخ العزيز islam osama_

رجاء الرد علي رسالتي السابقة
مواعيد الدورات؟
الأسعار النهائية؟
أسماء المهندسين المؤهلين في المستوي الثالث؟


----------



## mohamedeko (26 يوليو 2009)

لوسمحت كور اس ultra sonic لوسمحت رض على ضرورى انا من الاسكندرية وممكن اعرف ان انتم مشتركين فى I M Cمشكور على الموضوع


----------



## Islam Osama (26 يوليو 2009)

*كورسات ndt*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف يبدأ فى خلال أسبوع كورس ut وسوف تليه كورسات أخرى للأستعلام عن بيانات الدورة أو المحاضر أو التسجيل يرجى الأتصال 
ت: 002035752066 
م: 0110032759 السكرتير المسئول
م:0111046997 المسئول عن الحجز

ونشكر العضو طه إسماعيل عن ثقته الكبيرة فينا

كما نرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء عدم الأساءة إلى أى مكتب من المكاتب التى تعمل فى هذا المجال وفى النهاية أعتذر عن تأخر الرد


----------



## Islam Osama (26 يوليو 2009)

ملحوظة للأتصال بالتليفون الأرضى من 8.30 صباحا : 4 مساءا


----------



## asadamfarghaly (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*عايز شهاده معتمده تناسب مؤهلى*

ممكن معلومات عن شهاده تناسب مؤهلى بكالريوس رقابة جوده ومعى شهاده مفتش جوده من الجامعه الأمريكيه وشهادة مفتش جوده من وزارة الصناعه واعمل أدارى فى احدى شركات الخدمات الملاحيه والبتروليه ولاكنى أريد أن أعمل فى مجال شهاداتى واريد شهاده تدعم تخصصاتى لأعمل بها وتليفونى 0125909908 وأميلى [email protected]


----------



## نخنوخ (24 يناير 2010)

بالمناسبة يا جماعة أرجو عدم إعتبار ردى هذا تذكية أو دعاية للمكتب أو أى شيء لكن أ.د. على الاشرم كان أستاذى فى كلية الهندسة وهو من الاساتذة المحترمين جدا وعالما فى مجاله وبالمناسبة فقد درسلى فى سنة ثالثة مدة plasticity والجميع يشهد له بالعلم الواسع! أما موضوع الNDT فهو أول من عمل فى هذا المجال سنة 1986 فى قسم هندسة الانتاج - كلية الهندسة بجامعة الاسكندرية


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (26 يناير 2010)

*دورات cwi*

نؤهلك للحصول على شهادة cwi
0020165156543


----------



## komandro (22 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد منير عمرو قال:


> نؤهلك للحصول على شهادة cwi
> 0020165156543


 

هلا اخي
ممكن اعرف موعد الددورات التي ستقام قريبا في تخصص مفتش اللحام cwi
وماهي اسعاركم


----------



## komandro (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع على كل المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## west22 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار بسيط من هي الجهه المعتمده للشهادات الصادره من uais?
وما هو كود الاعتماد؟
اين مقر الشركه العربيه لخدمات التفتيش بالتحديد(بالاسكندريه)؟
انا متاسف للاطاله لكن عندي استفسار اخر
انا مهندس انتاج وتصميم حديث التخرج. هل هذه الدورات مفيده في مجالي ؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم


----------



## tito3184 (22 يناير 2011)

فيه حد يا بشمهندسين عنده ال باور بوينت بتاع كورسات اللحام الغير اتلافيه
اصلي اخدت 3 كورسات بس المشكله ان المحاضرين مش بيرضوا يدونا ال باور بوين
فياريت لو حد عنده يرسله ليه ويكون ليه عنده جزيل الشكر
وفيه طلب تاني اتمني حد يرسلي صور لاشهر عيوب اللحام وطرق علاجها والطرق اتي تتلافي حدوثها من البدايه
وشاكر 
منتظر الاجابه


----------



## محمد 1000 (6 مارس 2012)

هل توجد كورسات اخرى في هذه الفترة ؟


----------

